# PHP4+MySQL+IIS 5+ WIndoof Xp = "§/$)()"=) !!!!  (hilfe ...bitte.....schnell.....)



## Psyclic (24. Oktober 2001)

also hat einer nen plan was ich falsch mache ?
hab mir php4 runnergeladen...auf c:\php installed und im IIS
bei den dateien mit endung *.php *.php3 *.php4 *.phtml den interpreter c:\php\php.exe %s %s ( das mit dem "%s %s" hab ich auf dynamic webpages gelesen ) naja ... ruf ich ne datei auf funzt es nich ... WHY THE HELL ?????

PS den scheiss mit der ini datei und so hab ich natürlisch gemacht....

hat einer nen plan wat ich falsch mache ???

oder hat einer ne funzende und detaillierte anleitung für die verwendung von php und IIS ???

und kommt mir bidde jetzt nich mit "nimm doch OmniHTTP oder Xitami oder so ... ich würd es ganz gern mit m IIS machen...
ansonsten install ich mir apache

thx im vorraus


----------



## Psyclic (24. Oktober 2001)

hat sich erledigt...
hab den php4 installer genommen und siehe da: ES KLAPPT !

PS:
ICH WEIS DAS ES DIESEN SCHWULEN EDIT BUTTON GIBT ... der hat aber gerade nich gefunzt


----------



## Flame (25. Oktober 2001)

*es*

lag daran, das du in der registry ein paar schlüssel und zeichenfolgen hinzufügen hättest müssen. 

cya


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo FLAmE,

im Moment benötige ich die Lösung zwar nicht, da ich einen vorkonfigurierten Apache-Server zum Testen nehme, aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Früher hatte ich dasselbe Problem, folglich wäre ich an einer Lösung interessiert. Wäre schön, wenn du sie posten könntest.


----------



## Psyclic (25. Oktober 2001)

> lag daran, das du in der registry ein paar schlüssel und zeichenfolgen hinzufügen hättest müssen


haha du gurke  
das hab ich doch gemacht.. hat aber trotzdem nich gfunzt


----------

